# Inversion de marcha, y detenido



## stiago22 (May 4, 2009)

hola, lo q pasa es q estoy haciendo un sistema con un motor dc sencillo y un pic en el cual necesito q en cierto caso el motor vaya para un lado u otro o lo pueda detener, pero no se como usar el puente h en este caso, como seria la conexion para lograr estos 3 casos?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2009)

En un puente "H" mas o menos normal posees 2 entradas de señal, que te dan las siguientes opciones de funcionamiento:

Entrada *"A"*    Entrada *"B" * *Salida*
*1 - 0 - Giro Horario*
*0 - 1 - Giro Anti Horario*
*0 - 0 - Detención*
*1 - 1 - Impredecible, posiblemente se queme todo*

Esto es algo genérico y dependerá en definitiva de la configuración del puente


----------

